# Tracks Pittsburgh PA Area



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

Does anyone know of any tracks in the Pittsburgh area? Thank You !


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

http://www.ab-charles.com

There's a 4-lane Wizz track, a 10-lane Clubman, and a 4-lane 1/32 track. And track time is free (for the time being)!!!

When you coming?


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't forget about AB's HO drag strip!


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply I live in the Waynesburg area and was wondering if
there's a certain night of racing or is it just bring it and run it any time?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow....wish there was a place like that nearby in Wilmington.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

It's pretty much bring-it/run-anytime, but they do hold parties there occasionally, so when you go ask if any parties are in the offing so you can avoid them. 412 561-3068. 

If you're interested, the VASCRA group is having tjet races this weekend in Weirton, WV on Saturday at 3pm. Details at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VASCRA , but you must join the yahoo group to view.

VASCRA will also have races at A.B.'s in January.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey dlw, how far are u from AB Charles? I talked to them tonight to get an idea of how far they are from cranbury twp. I will be there wed mid day until closing. Coming out from eastern PA for Thanksgiving. coming back home Fri, so while my wife and her sisters Yak, Yak, Yak I'm going racing. It would be nice to meet people from the BB.
Maybe see you there
Bill


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> so while my wife and her sisters Yak, Yak, Yak


:lol: 











I'm tellin' :tongue:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Wheelszk, Wednesday (tomorrow) is cool, but A.B.'s will be having a kid's party in the slot room at 5pm, so we could play up to that time. I can be there at noon.......The shop opens at 10.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

HEY dlw, thanks for the reply, not leaving here until 8:00 am wed, maybe a little eariler if I can get the wife moving. Either way I should be there early afternoon, of course it all depends on the traffic.
Bill


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey dlw, got there late afternoon, talked to Ted for awhile, Party never showed up until after 6:00pm. Don't know if you were there or not sorry. nice place though. :thumbsup: 
Bill


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

No problem, Bill.........are you still here? You going to the shop today?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No I'm home. Next time
Bill


----------

